# If your breed was banned?



## astraldream (Apr 3, 2011)

If the government decided under new legislation that your chosen breed was banned what would you do?

Forgetting the temprament of the breed for a second and focusing on the law side of it what would you do?

There are laws at the moment that certain breeds ARE banned that is the law end of. I know some think its not fair but the law is the law.

I love my breed, but for some reason they were classed as dangerous dogs i wouldnt go out and get another one (obviously i would keep the existing and register them) I would find the worry that at any point they could be taken and destroyed.

I see on forums again and again petitions for this dog or that dog that has been rightly or wrongly taken. I have to think sometimes why would you put yourself through the potential that the dog could be taken and destroyed??

What would you do?

Tomorrow YOUR breed is banned, you can keep existing and register them but from now on you cannot go out and buy/breed them. Would you continue to try and source them?


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

I couldnt put myself through the heartache and worry of never knowing whether my much loved pet would be taken from me and murdered , so no , I wouldnt


----------



## London Dogwalker (Oct 27, 2009)

Well I think BSL doesn't work for a start, and I also think that the DDA itself is flawed because they use language such as 'type'. 

But my breed is banned in some countries, so if I were to live there no I would not try to obtain one.

I have quite a lot of involvement with typey dogs at a street level round here, and it's very difficult to say 'this is a pitbull' because of the way APBT's as a breed were developed, and 'this is a staffy cross' so I do sympathise with the owners in that respect. I've seen what police kennels does to dog that are deemed 'type' with my own eyes, they're abused and neglected, the state of them when they come back to their owners is shocking.

I also think the police handle it very badly a lot of the time, and mislead and missinform the general public over what their rights are; sometimes frightening them into signing their dog over straight away which means the dog is automatically destroyed!


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

would not even contemplate it. i dont in particular have a breed anyhow - just a pet owner with a family dog. if however outr current breed of dog was to get banned then i would get another breed or maybe a cross breed or whatever lol


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

When I owned a Wolf hybrid they banned them for a short while, they went on peoples property and took them some were PTS the outcry was astonishing. My local dog warden came to my house, they knew me quite well and said hey we have to do a survey Wolf is a shepherd cross right don't know the other half right so I agreed my pooch lived to 12 yrs old, and after a few weeks they stopped this awful thing. Although they discourage hybrids mine I rescued with a litter of pups at 2 years old, she never had another litter and she was so special. So my answer is you have to react immediately and show them dogs with non aggressive temperments thats what I did


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

No I wouldn't and I can't understand why anyone would. Why risk your dog being taken and kept in appalling conditions - think Lennox - and then risk him being put to sleep at the end of it?

As much as I love my breed (Bernese Mountain Dogs), if god forbid they were ever banned (!!), that'd be it for me. I have more love and respect for the breed, it'd be pure selfishness to keep an unregistered banned breed.


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

hawksport said:


> I can't understand why anyone who loves a breed would buy one if it were banned knowing it could be taken and killed


this is excactly how i feel


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2011)

If shelties became banned I would NOT buy them, I love the breed dearly hell my whole world is my animals however why would I put myself and a dog I loved through being dragged apart, kept in a kennel with no love and attention then put to sleep...I wouldnt.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2011)

I would most certainly NOT go out and buy another and would defintately not breed. BUT! I would go through hell and high water to keep any that I already had!
DT


----------

